# Bluescreens mit Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3L?!



## Primeltoaster (31. August 2012)

Hallo, ich werde seit geraumer Zeit von vielen unterschiedlichen Bluescreens heimgesucht und allmählich werde ich verrückt..

Zunächst mal mein eigentliches System:

Intel Core i5-760
+ Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B CPU-Kühler
(2 x 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9 GeiL Value Plus RAM)
Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3L
(Corsair Force F40 SSD)
500GB Caviar Green WD HDD
500GB Samsung HDD
3000GB Seagate HDD
Sony NEC Optiarc CD/DVD Brenner
NT: Cooler Master SilentProM
im NZXT Phantom (ausreichend gekühlt)

Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit.

Welche Meldungen überhaupt je aufgetreten sind:

STOP: 0x0000010E The video memory manager has encountered an unexpected fatal error.
STOP: 0x0000007E dxgmms1.sys
STOP: 0x000000D1 tdx.sys DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
STOP: 0x0000003B win32k.sys SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
STOP: 0x0000000A IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
STOP: 0x0000001A MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
STOP: 0x00000012
STOP: 0x00000024
STOP: 0x00000050 PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
STOP: 0x00000109
STOP: 0x0000007F

Was ich schon probiert habe:

-RAM überprüft mit MemTest86+, über 60 Fehler erhalten, daraus folgenernd
->Neuer Arbeitsspeicher (Deswegen steht der oben in Klammern, momentan sind es 2x4GB Corsair XMS3 PC-1333 CL 9-9-9-24, die habe ich auch mit MemTes86+ wieder geprüft und habe keinen Fehler bekommen nach 12 Stunden)
-neuen RAM einzeln benutzt (beide Riegel jeweils einen Tag) -> Auch Bluescreens bei beiden
-Festplattentests (Dateisystem, fehlerhafte Sektoren...) mit "HDAT2" von dem Tool "Ultimate Boot CD", ergaben keine Fehler
-Grafikkartentests mit der Ultimate Boot CD, "Toolstar TestLX", FurMark ... ergaben keine Fehler
-Erstes mal neue Festplatte, hatte "ganz früher" (der PC ist insgesamt gerade mal ca. 1 1/2 Jahre alt) die 500GB WD HDD als Systemfestplatte, hatte damit auch schon einige Bleuscreens, konnte mich aber nie drum kümmern, wollte ne SSD (eig unabhängig von den Bluescreens), habe mir die Corsair Force F40 gekauft, Windows neuinstalliert mit allem drum und dran -> Weiterhin Bluescreens
-Zweites mal neue Festplatte (deswegen steht die Force F40 oben auch in Klammern), 40GB waren zu klein für Win7 und ich hielt es für möglich, dass einige Bluescreens dadurch verursacht wurden, darum jetzt die neue Corsair Force F3 120GB
-System ein weiteres Mal neuinstalliert, also auf die neue SSD die ich jetzt drin hab, gleich weiter Bluescreens gehabt (3B, 7F, 109)
-Andere Grafikkarte testweise, habe heute Morgen eine MSI N8400GS-D1GD3H statt der Sapphire eingebaut, Treiber installiert und habe seitdem den 7F und den 109 Bluescreen gesehen
-Temperatur von Grafikkarte war immer unter 70°, Prozessor immer unter 40°
(Ich weiß nicht ob ich was vergessen habe, was ich schon probiert habe.. wenn doch, mach ich es halt nochmal..)

Nochmal kurz zu den ganzen Meldungen, die meisten davon traten während des "alten" Systems auf der Force F40 SSD auf, wie gesagt, ich vermutete einige wegen dem Speicherplatz (es waren immer nur so 2-3GB frei). Seit ich jetzt also Win7 neuinstalliert habe, habe ich mehrmals den 3B Error Code bekommen und 7F und mit der neuen Grafikkarte den 109. In BluescreenView lese ich bei allen Bluescreens nur ntoskrnl.exe und dass michd as nicht wirklich weiterbringt ist wohl verständlich...

Achja, ich habe noch probiert Ubuntu von ner CD zu booten und nen Tag lang zu benutzen, es blieb auch stehen. Dann habe ich mit einem Tool namens "StressLinux" versucht, den Computer zu überprüfen, das funktionierte aber nicht richtig. Genauer beschreibe ich das hier, dort wurde es mir auch geraten:

Unendlich viele Bluescreens... RAM? HDD? Grafikkarte? - Forum - CHIP Online

Da beschreibe ich auch, was ich neben den Bluescreens noch für Probleme hatte.

Leider habe ich nicht unendlich viel Zeit, ich dachte eigentlich, ich würde die Sache innerhalb dieser Woche mal beheben können, hatte seit Montag jeden Tag so ziemlich den ganzen Tag Zeit aber wie man sieht, bin ich noch kein bisschen weiter... Ich hab mich totgeärgert als ich direkt unter dem neuen Betriebssystem wieder die Bluescreens bekam. Das nächste, was ich jetzt machen würde ist ein Austauschmainboard zu besorgen. Ich hätte eins bei einem Freund, von dem ich genau weiß, dass meine Teile passen und das werde ich mir wohl heute oder am Wochenende ausleihen (es war noch nie in Benutzung) und dann nochmal alles neuinstallieren mit allen Treibern.

Aber bis dahin wollte ich nochmal hier fragen, weil ich weiß, dass ne Lösung manchmal ziemlich einfach sein kann aber ich selber weiß nicht mehr wirklich weiter... Bis auf das mit dem Mainboard, und darauf bin ich eigentlich nur gekommen, weil ich von mehreren Leuten, die meine Bluescreens in Foren bei sich beklagen, Gigabyte Mainboards hatten. Ansonsten.. Das ganze ist kaum über nen Jahr alt .....

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. August 2012)

Guten Morgen

nach diesem Fehler Bild vorsichtig zu urteilen:



> STOP: 0x0000010E The video memory manager has encountered an unexpected fatal error.
> STOP: 0x0000007E dxgmms1.sys
> STOP: 0x000000D1 tdx.sys DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> STOP: 0x0000003B win32k.sys SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> ...



würde ich sagen der Speicher der VGA ist nicht ganz in Ordnung 





> The video memory manager has encountered an unexpected fatal error.


. Des weiteren, hast du ein karte hinzugefügt? kann auch ein USB gerät sein... denn 





> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


 erklärt auch manchmal eine Inkompatibilität .


----------



## Primeltoaster (31. August 2012)

Hallo, danke vielmals erstmal für deine Hilfe.



GBTTM schrieb:


> nach diesem Fehler Bild vorsichtig zu urteilen:.



Welchen der Fehler meinst du denn? Das waren ja alles unterschiedliche bzw. einzelne Bluescreens.
Und das es der Grafikspeicher hätte sein können, habe ich auch überlegt, deswegen habe ich die Graka auch mehrmals getestet, ohne Ergebnis, aber unabhängig davon, ob die Tests jetzt ordnungsgemäß waren oder nicht, habe ich ja seit heute morgen eine andere Grafikkarte eingebaut und mit dieser die 109 und 7F Meldung erhalten. Die mit dem Videospeicher nicht mehr. 

Steckkarten habe ich außer der Graifkkarte keine, USB-Geräte nur eine Logitech G500 Maus, Logitech G15 Refresh Tastatur und Logitech G15 Headset, dass ich an den Hub der G15 angeschlossen habe. 

Was mir Angst macht, dass es irgendwie 10 unterschiedliche Ursachen in meinem Computer gibt, die hier und da nen Bluescreen verursachen, weil momentan sieht's ja so aus, wenn der Graifkspeicher meiner Graifkkarte Probleme hat, trotzdem aber andere Bluescreens mit ner anderen Grafikkarte auftreten, die aber nicht auf die Graifkkarte hinweisen...? Worauf weisen 109 und 7F eigentlich hin? 

Im Übrigen habe ich momentan die "Minimalkonfiguration" laufen, die ist bei mir aber gar nicht so minimal... Habe nur die 3000GB HDD und die eine 500GB HDD abgeklemmt, wobei mich verwundert hat, als ich erst die andere 500er, wo ja jetzt schon einige Programme drauf sind, auch abklemmen wollte, dass er nicht booten wollte. Er meinte Boot Failed Insert System Disk and press Enter, aber die eigentliche "System Disk", also die SSD war ja dran. Oder ist das normal, wenn auf der Festplatte "ganz normale" Programme installiert sind, also eigentlich nichts, was für das System notwendig wäre?

Würdest du mir das dem Mainboard, also dass ich es testweise besorge und austausche, empfehlen, oder kann es daran überhaupt nicht liegen?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. August 2012)

Ich mache es dir einfacher  

Machen wir doch das schneller und einfacher und zwar ruf mal bitte  gleich bei unsere Technische Hotline (kostenlos aus dem  Deutschenfestnetz) in Hamburg an: 0402533040 (Via Taste sich verbinden  lassen).

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (31. August 2012)

Gut, ich wollte jetzt wie mir geraten wurde nochmal Festplattentests mit den Diagnosetools von den jeweiligen Herstellern machen und das Ergebnis sieht so aus, dass das Tool von WD 2 Stunden lief und mir jetzt, wenn ich das Ergebnis anzeigen lassen will, folgendes anzeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die SeaTools for Windows von Seagate für die Seagate und die Samsung Festplatte habe ich ganz normal von der Webseite für Win7 runtergeladen und installiert und jetzt scheitert es kläglich beim starten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So. Andere Sata-Datenkabel werde ich noch probieren, sobald ich ein paar neue habe und nen neuen Bluescreen mit Fehlercode 50 hatte ich auch schon wieder zwischendurch.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. August 2012)

Sorry,

Machen wir doch das schneller und einfacher und zwar ruf mal bitte   gleich bei unsere Technische Hotline (kostenlos aus dem   Deutschenfestnetz) in Hamburg an: 0402533040 (Via Taste sich verbinden   lassen).

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (31. August 2012)

o.O Hab ich doch schon?

Gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, mit dem ich meine Corsair SSD auch testen kann? Weil von Corsair finde ich da nichts, muss ich dann einfach "irgendeins" nehmen, also z.B. lese ich öfters von HD Tune, oder gibt es von Corsair eins für deren Festplatten?


----------



## Primeltoaster (1. September 2012)

Hmm, ich glaub ich muss heulen.. 

Habe heute alles außeinandergebaut und mit dem anderen Mainboard wieder zusammen. Es ist jetzt ein (neues) Asus P7P55LX, System mal wieder neuinstalliert, alle Treiber installiert, aktualisiert und tja.. Hier habe ich jetzt 2 mal Bluescreen mit STOP: 0x0000000A IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL erhalten. 

Soll mir das jetzt sagen, dass es mit dem "alten" also meinem eigentlichen Mainboard Probleme gibt, die aber andere Probleme sind, als die, die ich jetzt, mit dem "neuen" habe?! Ich werd echt verrückt.. Ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich machen soll.. einmal neue CPU, RAM, Grafikkarte und Festplatte kaufen und auf meinem Mainboard zusammenbauen, um zu gucken, ob's dann geht?! 

Kann mir bitte noch irgendjemand irgendwas schlaues sagen..?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. September 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ja einfach mal bei uns im Service anrufen .

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (3. September 2012)

Hab ich ja schon, nur kann ich den Service ja nicht den ganzen Tag beanspruchen oder nach jedem Arbeitsschritt, den ich gemacht habe, oder? 

Mittlerweile bin ich aber glaub ich auf dem richtigen Weg. Momentan läuft der PC nach wie vor mit dem Ersatzmainboard allerdings ohne meine eigentlich wichtigste Festplatte, die 500GB von Western Digital. Da waren schon immer alle Programme drauf und die steht jetzt unter Verdacht, da ich wie gesagt auch regelmäßig Programmabstürze unterschiedlichster Art hatte. Seit gestern Nachmittag läuft alles prima, habe die Programme, die am häufigsten abgestürzt sind über mehre Stunden getestet (auf der anderen 500GB von Samsung ist jetzt alles installiert an Programmen, OS nach wie vor auf der Corsair SSD), ohne Abstürze oder Bluescreens. Ich habe nur leider ab morgen nicht mehr viel Zeit und darum muss ich gucken, werde ja mein "altes" also das Gigabyte Mainboard nochmal ausprobieren müssen, inklusive kompletter Neuinstallation, wann ich das mache. Ich hoffe, das funktioniert dann genauso einwandfrei wie jetzt. 

Oder würdest du mir empfehlen, das Asus Mainboard noch ein bisschen länger drin zu lassen um wirklich sicher zu sein, dass (in dieser Konfiguration) alles in Ordnung ist? Weil wenn ich heute alles umbaue und wieder Bluescreens bekomme, würde ich ehrlich gesagt sofort das Gigabyte Mainboard zusätzlich zur Festplatte verantwortlich machen, aber dafür sollte ich noch ein bisschen länger mit dem Asus MB testen, oder?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. September 2012)

Grüß dich 

mit wem hast du bitte gesprochen gehabt und was haben Sie dir empfohlen ? 

Ich würde die HDD noch mal an das jetzige System klemmen und ausgiebig testen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (3. September 2012)

Ähm, mit wem, das weiß ich nich, aber es war wohl ein Supportmitarbeiter von Gigabyte.. o_o Der mir empfohlen hat zum Schluss, als ich ihm alles erklärt hatte und er meine Hardware aufgenommen hatte, dass ich mal Sata-Kabel austauschen soll und Festplatten testen.

Ja, das hätte ich auch gemacht, würden die Western Digital Diagnosetools bei mir funktionieren. Das fürs System hat nach wie vor das Problem was ich schon in Post #5 beschrieben habe und das für DOS funktioniert als iso auf CD gebrannt auch nicht, da ist erstmal ne Minute schwarzes Bild und dann sagt er mir er könne die Lizenzdatei WDLICE.txt im Image nicht finden. Daraufhin habe ich nochmal reingeguckt ins Image und die Lizenzdatei ist an Ort und Stelle. Keine Ahnung mehr gehabt, was das soll und da hab ich es erstmal sein gelassen. 

Ich weiß nur, dass mein System momentan, ohne diese Festplatte, einwandfrei funktioniert. Und eigentlich müsste es auch funktionieren, wenn das Gigabyte Mainboard wieder drin ist, weil ich ja mit dem Asus Mainboard genauso Bluescreens hatte, während die Western Digital-Festplatte dran war.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. September 2012)

Nundenn, würde ich einfach mal die Festplatte noch einmal anklemmen und testen, viren scannen hast du schon gemacht gehabt ? 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (3. September 2012)

Aber womit bzw. wie denn testen? Ja, hatte ich mehrfach gemacht mit Kaspersky, Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware und formatiert war sie ja sowieso ein paar Mal jetzt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. September 2012)

ok gute Frage, sag hast du schon mit HD Tune die Festplatte "langsam" nach fehlerhaften Sectoren gescannt ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (3. September 2012)

Nein, das habe ich nicht gemacht, weil ich wie gesagt eigentlich die Herstellertools vorziehen wollte, aber wenn die schon nicht funktionieren...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. September 2012)

bitte lass es auf ein versuch ankommen bitte  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (3. September 2012)

Hmm aber andere Frage, was hab ich dann davon, zu wissen, dass sie wirklich kaputt ist? Zurückschicken werd ich sie so oder so..


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. September 2012)

Eichfach dann erspare die die Arbeit und wirf Sie in den Elektroschrot  Aus den Augen aus den Sinn, Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (4. September 2012)

Haha, so in etwa hab ich auch gedacht  Naja ich schaue erstmal weiter, melde mich dann nochmal wenns was Neues gibt, Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. September 2012)

Sehr gern  gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (19. September 2012)

So, da melde ich mich mal wieder zurück mit ziemlich krassen Nachrichten! 

Seit 2 Wochen lief mein PC nun in einer etwas abgewandelten Minimalkonfiguration, beide 500GB Festplatten waren ab, nur die SSD und die 3TB Festplatte waren dran, Brenner war auch noch dran und nur ein RAM-Modul. Und ich hatte keinen einzigen Bluescreen. Dann mache ich heute morgen das zweite RAM-Modul wieder rein, weil ich mir innerhalb der letzten Woche gedacht hab, es müssen beide Festplatten gewesen sein, fahre den wieder hoch und SOFORT wieder ein 3b-Bluescreen. Gleich wieder ausgemacht, das Modul was ich grade reingemacht hatte in den Slot wo das andere drin war und das raus und von da an 7 Stunden mit MemTest86+ 4.2 überprüfen gelassen, hat 4 Fehler gefunden. Habe jetzt wieder (nur) das RAM-Modul drin, mit dem er die 2 Wochen problemlos lief und werde das die Nacht auch nochmal mit MemTest einzeln testen. 

Also ich denke, ich kann mittlerweile mit Recht behaupten, dass ich kein Glück habe mit der Hardware... Die momentane Analyse sieht also wie folgt aus: alter Arbeitsspeicher war kaputt, erste 500GB-Festplatte war kaputt, zweite 500GB-Festplatte war kaputt, Maus war kaputt, neu gekaufter Arbeitsspeicher - ebenfalls ein Modul kaputt... -_- Man darf die Module ja leider auch nicht einzeln zurückschicken, also muss ich dann wohl neuen Ersatz-RAM kaufen oder kann den PC vorerst nicht benutzen.. Hersteller des alten RAMs (GeIL) ist natürlich in Deutschland nicht vertreten, das heißt den muss ich erst nach Taiwan schicken, und da wüsste ich ganz gerne erstmal, ob ich die 40€ dann auch wiederbekomme... 

Soviel zum aktuellen Stand. Ich bin verflucht...


----------



## simpel1970 (19. September 2012)

Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Soviel zum aktuellen Stand. Ich bin verflucht...



Falls es dich beruhigt...mein "Rekord" liegt bei drei defekten RAM Kits in Folge


----------



## Primeltoaster (19. September 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Falls es dich beruhigt...mein "Rekord" liegt bei drei defekten RAM Kits in Folge


 
Hmm, nich schlecht..  Naja bin ja schon bei 2 o.o


----------



## Primeltoaster (20. September 2012)

Hm, das ist jetzt aber merkwürdig... Habe wie gesagt das andere Modul jetzt auch 7 Stunden einzeln getestet, und auch da bekam ich von MemTest 8 Fehler angezeigt.. Mit dem habe ich aber keine Bluescreens und was ich daran komisch finde, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen ja schon einmal eins der beiden Module (ich weiß nicht mehr, welches) einzeln ne nacht lang mit MemTest getestet und da hatte es keinen Fehler o_O Dachte das wäre "zufällig" das gewesen was jetzt die ganze Zeit drin war und keinen Fehler hat weil ich ja keine Bluescreens hatte o.o 

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit bzw. kann es überhaupt sein, dass defekte Speicherbänke auf dem Mainboard Bluescreens verursachen?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2012)

Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit bzw. kann es überhaupt sein, dass defekte Speicherbänke auf dem Mainboard Bluescreens verursachen?


 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine defekte RAM Bank Bluescreens verursacht, ist hoch
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die RAM Bank defekt ist, ist eher gering
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Memtest ein falschen Ergebnis liefert, ist auch gering, aber nicht ausgeschlossen.

Aufgrund der Arbeitsweise von Memtest können angezeigten Fehler aber auch durch CPU oder Mainboarddefekte hervorgerufen werden.

Mache einen Gegentest mit Goldmemory: GoldMemory * Memory Testing - Diagnostics software for PC memory subsystem /CPU,cache,SDRAM,DDR,DDR2,DDR3,RDRAM/ (c) 2012 (nimm die sharewareversion)


----------



## Primeltoaster (20. September 2012)

Okay.. GoldMemory mache ich nochmal mit dem jetzt einzeln, ja, hatte es damals schonmal gemacht mit beiden zusammen, da erschien bei MemTest nach 10 Stunden kein Fehler und bei GoldMemory 1 Fehler, was mich gewundert hatte... 

Einen Mainboarddefekt kann ich ja eigentlich ziemlich sicher ausschließen, da ich ja schon das ganze ausgetauscht und das System mit nem anderen Mainboard von Asus neu installiert habe, da hatte ich mit beiden Modulen von dem Corsair RAM ja auch Bluescreens..


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2012)

Memtest ist nicht ganz so zuverlässig wie Goldmemory. Der Vorteil an Memtest ist jedoch, dass es aktuell gehalten und kostenlos ist.
Bei Zweifeln würde ich aber immer mit Goldmemory gegentesten.


----------



## Primeltoaster (21. September 2012)

Ja, habe jetzt mit GoldMemory 7h getestet und er zeigte auch 2 Fehler an. Ich werd ihn wohl zurückschicken müssen... Gibt nur ein Problem, hab bei Corsair schon angefragt, RMA-Nummer erhalten und soll jetzt den Mist für 20€ in die Niederlande "zum nächstgelegenen Partner" schicken.. -.- Kann ich mir fast neuen Arbeitsspeicher von kaufen und den Müll, der nach nichmal 2 Monaten kaputt ist, wegschmeißen...


----------



## simpel1970 (21. September 2012)

Gewähleistung (vom Händler) besteht nicht mehr?


----------



## Primeltoaster (21. September 2012)

Den Corsair RAM hab ich vor ca. 2 Monaten bei Amazon bestellt, also müsste die gesetzliche Gewährleistung ja noch nicht abgelaufen sein, oder? Das war nämlich das Nächste, worüber ich auch gedacht hätte, dann melde ich mich mal bei Amazon. 

Ich habe jetzt das zweite Modul, was die ganze Zeit draußen war auch getestet mit GoldMemory und in 4 Stunden 6 Fehler angezeigt bekommen, aber ich habe es mal drin gelassen und arbeite momentan damit, weil ich es merkwürdig fand, dass beide Module laut MemTest und GoldMemory jetzt Fehler hatten und es beim einen Modul, welches 2 Wochen lang alleine im DDR3_1-Slot steckte, keinen einzigen Bluescreen gab aber sofort, als ich das andere Modul in den nächsten DDR3_3-Slot gesteckt hatte. Vielleicht ist ja die DDR3_3-Bank doch kaputt, das wär's ja..  Aber um das genau zu wissen, bräuchte ich vielleicht erstmal ein oder zwei RAM-Module, die funktionieren, wenn's geht auch noch n bisschen länger als 2 Monate nach dem Kauf ^^


----------



## Primeltoaster (22. September 2012)

Also, ich habe jetzt neuen RAM (erstmal denselben wieder von Corsair) bestellt und den anderen werde ich zu Amazon zurückschicken, sobald ich den neuen habe, bei Amazon verlief das mit dem Rücksendeettikett natürlich wie gewohnt sehr schnell und problemlos ab, aber so ist das ja leider bei den wenigsten... 

Wie auch immer, was ich jetzt noch festgestellt habe ist, dass ich momentan mit dem einzelnen Modul, was die 2 Wochen wo alles ging, draußen war, ziemlich gehäuft wieder Programmabstürze von Skype, Firefox u.a. habe, was ich eigentlich seit eh und je hatte. Ich habe überlegt, wie ich jetzt am einfachsten mit dem neuen RAM überprüfe, ob an meinem Mainboard alles in ordnung ist... Vielleicht sollte ich den neuen RAM an einem PC testen, von dem ich weiß, dass an ihm alles in Ordnung ist und funktioniert, um ganz sicher zu gehen, und wenn ich ihn dann bei mir wieder testen würde und Fehler hätte, müsste es ja entweder an Mainboard oder wie du sagtest, CPU liegen, oder..? Kann ich eigentlich meine CPU auch irgendwie aussagekräftig auf Fehler überprüfen? Ich habe gehört, Prime95 soll dafür gut sein, habe ich deshalb auch mal ne Nacht laufen lassen, wurden keine Fehler oder Probleme angezeigt..


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2012)

Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich den neuen RAM an einem PC testen, von dem ich weiß, dass an ihm alles in Ordnung ist und funktioniert, um ganz sicher zu gehen, und wenn ich ihn dann bei mir wieder testen würde und Fehler hätte, müsste es ja entweder an Mainboard oder wie du sagtest, CPU liegen, oder..?


 
Das wäre sehr sinnvoll. Den neuen RAM auf zwei verschiedenen PCs mit Memtest und Goldmemory auf Fehler überprüfen.



Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich meine CPU auch irgendwie aussagekräftig auf Fehler überprüfen? Ich habe gehört, Prime95 soll dafür gut sein, habe ich deshalb auch mal ne Nacht laufen lassen, wurden keine Fehler oder Probleme angezeigt..


 
Mit Pime95 (und auch anderen ähnlichen Tools) kannst du die Gesamtstabilität des System überprüfen (mit verschiedenen Schwerpunkten). Du wirst aber mit den Tools keine 100%ig Aussage treffen können, welche Hardwarekomponente defekt ist.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. September 2012)

Guten Morgen

Erstmal Danke für den tollen Einsatz *simpel1970*  

In der Tat nutze bitte mal Prime95 aus 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (24. September 2012)

Tja, das mit dem RAM könnte sich als ein bisschen schwieriger erweisen... Wer hat denn auch schon nen fast gleichen pc wie seinen eigenen zum testen zur verfügung.. ^^ Da muss ich nochmal gucken, ob das möglich ist, wenn nicht habe ich zwar noch das Asus Mainboard, da ist halt nur das problem, dass ich bei mir alles wieder umbauen müsste und außerdem wüsste ich ja dann wenn wieder Fehler sind nicht, ob es an meiner CPU liegt, wenn du sagst, simpel, dass MemTest o.ä. auch durch defekte CPU Fehler anzeigen können.. Neue Frage, wie oft geht denn sone CPU im Durchschnitt flöten? Ich hab meine nie übertaktet oder so, gekauft und seitdem läuft der PC ja mehr oder weniger normal.

Das mit Prime95 hab ich mir schon gedacht, kam ja aber auch nichts bei raus...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. September 2012)

Nabend, 

die Quote ist unbekannt aber sehr sehr sehr gering, in den 11 Jahren (Systemintegration) waren es 3 oder 4 wobei die eine durch unsachgemäße Nutzung defekt gegangen ist.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. September 2012)

hi,

ich will erstmal einpaar dinge wissen bevor ich jetzt aus der ferne nun ja mein dingsbumms fälle.



wieviel spannung brauchen deine rams laut produktlabel ? ? ?



deine aktuellen ram und subtimings ... <<< ganz wichtig ... die vermutung liegt nahe das dein board die aktuellen timings nicht schluckt (MEMORY MANAGMENT!)
bei gigabyte zu finden unter.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) >>> Channel A Timing Settings 



ich möchte wissen welchen wert du unter ram spannungen angezeigt bekommst.
bei gigabyte zu finden unter.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) >>> DRAM Voltage oder aber auch im haptmenü unter PC Health Status
so und wen du jetzt 1.500V riegel hast und du aber (unter DRAM Voltage) nur 1.4880V angezeigt bekommst dan musst du den wert so lange pushen bist du (unter DRAM Voltage) genau 1.500V angezeigt bekommst. (bischen drüber macht nix)
spannungen pushen tust du unter.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) >>> Advanced Voltage Settings >>> DRAM Voltage (achtung! um die aktuelle "DRAM Voltage" auslesen zu können ... musst du bei jeder veränderung das bios neustarten !)


was noch sehr wichtig ist bei gigabyte...

den wert [Turbo] unter >>> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) >>> Advanced Memory Settings >>> Performace Enhance >>> unbedingt auf  [Standard] stellen ... da du annsonsten massive probleme dabei haben wirst jäglichen ram stabil zu bekommen.

was "The video memory manager has encountered an unexpected fatal error" an geht.
putz deine grafikkarte die vermutung liegt nahe das diese überhitzt ... installiere die grafiktreiber auf der "CD" ...
wen diese beiden dinger keine abhilfe schaffen dan könnte die grfaikkarte defekt sein ... um das aber dingfest zu sagen müsste ich meine UltraX P.H.D PCI 2 mal drüber bügeln.


so das sind jetzt erstmal deine hausaufgaben.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. September 2012)

Guten Morgen  nun denn schauen wir mal was der Tag so mit sich bringt und zur einer Lösung zu kommen, Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (26. September 2012)

RaggaMuffin, Danke für deine Hilfe, ich bin jetzt ein bisschen schlauer aber irgendwie trotzdem gleich ratlos. 

Also meine RAMs brauchen laut Produktlabel 1,5V. 

In den Channel A Timing Settings stehen sind die ersten vier 9-9-9-24, kann es sein, dass mein MB damit Probleme hat? Und wie kommt es dann, dass das Asus Mainboard, mit welchem ich mein System mit diesem Arbeitsspeicher ebenfalls schon laufen hatte, ebenfalls Probleme hatte? 

Die Spannung stand auf 1.584V, da sie in den Settings auf Auto gesetzt war. Nachdem ich sie manuell auf 1.500V geändert hatte, wurden unter DRam Voltage (nach einem Neustart) 1.536V angezeigt. Ist das nun zuviel oder ist es egal oder war es vorher auch egal, dass es mehr war? 

Dieses Performance Enhance habe ich auf Standard gestellt und seit gestern abend wieder beide Module drin. 
Was mir nur wieder aufgefallen bist, ich ziehe während dieser Testzeit zum Test immer mal ein Rar-Archiv, da ich bevor ich angefangen habe, Problemanalyse zu betreiben in fast allem, was ich heruntergeladen CRC-Fehler und ähnliches hatte, dass ich jetzt schon wieder CRC-Fehler hatte. Also vor gestern Abend, als nur das eine Modul drin war, lief alles, hatte in der Zeit in der immer nur ein Modul drin war nie CRC-Fehler die letzten 3 Wochen und jetzt habe ich seit gestern wieder beide Speicherbänke belegt und wieder in 2 oder 3 Archiven von ein paar die ich testweise runtergeladne habe, Fehler gehabt. Womit kann das zusammenhängen?! 

Ich habe jetzt schon neuen Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair hier, denselben. Für den ("alten"), den ich jetzt habe, habe ich eine Rücksendung vereinbart, nur bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, was ich nun machen soll. Mit diesem RAM wurden an meinem PC von MemTest als auch von GoldMemory Fehler erkannt, das kann doch also nicht (nur) daran liegen, dass irgendwelche Timings oder die Spannung nicht stimmen, oder? Und wenn es doch so sein sollte, dass dieser Fehler dadurch verursacht wurde oder wird, verstehe ich glaube ich die Welt nicht mehr... Wie kann es sein, dass ich RAM kaufe, der von den für mich erkennbaren Daten zu meiner Konfiguration passt, der dann aber irgendwie hier und dort doch nicht passt wegen Timings oder zuviel oder zu wenig Spannung bekommt? Bei anderen Computern, mit denen ich zutun hatte musste ich da nie nachhelfen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (26. September 2012)

so nun tu folgendes ...

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) >>> Advanced Memory Settings >>> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.) von [Disabled] auf [Enabled] stellen !
bios speichern und raus.

ACHTUNG Performace Enhance >>> unbedingt auf  [Standard] lassen ... andernfalls wirst du dein teil nie stabil zum laufen bringen ... (es sei den es ist HARDCORE speicher ... ist es aber nicht) 


nun lade dir LinX 
LinX - A simple Linpack interface
lade diese datei 
"Dropbox mirror"
Archive: LinX.7z <<<<<<

stell dein pc auf dauerbetrieb ... (energie optionen) sorge auch dafür das deine festplatte nicht in den sleep modus geht (energie optionen)
so nun starte die software und klicke 1x auf "All"
und anschließend gehst du auf "Start"

lass die kiste jetzt zu ende testen.

falls der test abricht dan mach mir ein screenshot ... damit ich einschätzen kann weshalb der test abgebrochen ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. September 2012)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ACHTUNG Performace Enhance >>> unbedingt auf [Standard] lassen ... andernfalls wirst du dein teil nie stabil zum laufen bringen ... (es sei den es ist HARDCORE speicher ... ist es aber nicht)


 
Die meisten System mit Gigabyte Board, die ich zusammengebaut haben, laufen auch auf [Turbo] ohne Probleme (auch ohne HARDCORE Speicher).

Aber das soll den TE nicht davon abbringen [Standard] auszuwählen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (26. September 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Die meisten System mit Gigabyte Board, die ich zusammengebaut haben, laufen auch auf [Turbo] ohne Probleme (auch ohne HARDCORE Speicher).


 

keiner rafft hier das die speicher timings die auslöser für MEMORY MANAGMENT sind ...
aber große töne spucken


----------



## simpel1970 (27. September 2012)

Hast du was schwer bekömmliches gegessen, oder warum bist du so schlecht drauf? Zumindest scheinst du mein Beitrag ja völlig in den falschen Hals bekommen zu haben.

"Memory" reduziert sich übrigens nicht nur auf den RAM und erst recht nicht auf die Speicher Timings.


----------



## Primeltoaster (27. September 2012)

Ähhmm, mal was anderes, ich habe dieses LinX gestern abend angeworfen und hab den PC laufen gelassen, nach ca. einer Stunde (habe ich jetzt, morgens festgestellt) hatte er nen Bluescreen mit dem Code 50 "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA". Und jetzt? Ich würde das Programm nochmal versuchen den Tag laufen zu lassen bzw. in der Hoffnung, dass er nicht abgeschmiert ist wenn ich wiederkomme. 

Zu eurer Diskussion, "Memory Management" habe ich nicht mehr gesehen, seit ich die 2 500GB Festplatten abgeklemmt habe, die eine davon ist schon inder Reperatur. Ich wüsste nur gerne, was mir denn 1. "System_Service_Exception" (0x0...3B) und 2. "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" (0x0...50) zu sagen haben, die habe ich nämlich wie gesagt als einzige wieder gehabt, allerdings auch erst in den letzten 3 Tagen, in denen ich rumprobiert habe mit beiden RAM Modulen. Mit einem lief wie gesagt alles ...


----------



## simpel1970 (27. September 2012)

Hast du auch alle von RaggaMuffin geposteten Einstellungen exakt übernommen (z.B. auch XMP Profil, Energieoptionen, RAM Spannung, etc)?

Bei Speicherproblemen (z.B. durch fehlerhaften RAM, Motherboad, CPU, etc) erhältst du alle möglichen Stopfehlercodes (nicht nur Memory Management). Der Stop 0x3B (mit 1. Parameter 0xC05) beschreibt z.B. eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung. Auch der Stop 0x50 Fehler ist bei Speicherproblemen typisch. Wie bereits geschrieben, reduziert sich der Begriff "Speicher" / "Memory" aber nicht allein auf den RAM. Auch können Fehler, die mit einem RAM Diagnostool gefunden werden, durchaus auch durch eine defekte CPU oder ein defektes Motherboard ausgelöst werden.



Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Mit einem lief wie gesagt alles ...


 
Hast du beide RAM einzeln getestet?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (27. September 2012)

ich tuhe und mache ... aber du hingegen machst dir noch nicht einmal die kleine mühe den  screenshot hier reinzustellen.
ich bin raus ...


----------



## Primeltoaster (27. September 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du auch alle von RaggaMuffin geposteten Einstellungen exakt übernommen (z.B. auch XMP Profil, Energieoptionen, RAM Spannung, etc)?



Ja, habe ich mir alles angeguckt und gemacht, wie ich geschrieben habe.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Bei Speicherproblemen (z.B. durch fehlerhaften RAM, Motherboad, CPU, etc) erhältst du alle möglichen Stopfehlercodes (nicht nur Memory Management). Der Stop 0x3B (mit 1. Parameter 0xC05) beschreibt z.B. eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung. Auch der Stop 0x50 Fehler ist bei Speicherproblemen typisch. Wie bereits geschrieben, reduziert sich der Begriff "Speicher" / "Memory" aber nicht allein auf den RAM. Auch können Fehler, die mit einem RAM Diagnostool gefunden werden, durchaus auch durch eine defekte CPU oder ein defektes Motherboard ausgelöst werden.



Verstehe, also lustigerweise geht momentan gar nichts mehr so richtig.. Als ich vorhin wiedergekommen bin (ich hatte wie gesagt heute morgen LinX gestartet) sendete der PC schwarzes Bild. Als ich ihn dann neugestartet hatte, bekam ich sofort wieder einen 3b-Bluescreen, konnte aber kein Bild machen, beim nächsten Neustart nach kurzer Zeit weißes Bild mit schwarzen Streifen, eingefroren, dann lief er ein bisschen bis eben wieder ein 50-Bluescreen war, nach dem Neustart ist der Windows-Explorer nonstop abgestürzt, konnte nichts ändern und nach noch nem Neustart gehts jetzt wieder soweit. So. 

Ich habe leider keine Lösung dafür, wenn es am Prozessor liegen sollte, habe ich keine Möglichkeit, das zu testen oder doch? Ich habe nur nach wie vor ein Ersatzmainboard, womit ich ein zweites Mal alles zusammenbauen könnte und den (alten) RAM testen, mit derselben CPU aber. Wäre ein 2. Mal der riesen Aufwand, aber so allmählich, bei aller Güte... 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du beide RAM einzeln getestet?


 
Ja, natürlich, wie ich hier in den einzelnen Posts verteilt geschrieben habe, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich beide Module einzeln mit MemTest und GoldMemory getestet, immer über 4 Stunden lang und es kamen überall Fehler raus.



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich tuhe und mache ... aber du hingegen machst dir noch nicht einmal die kleine mühe den  screenshot hier reinzustellen.
> ich bin raus ...



Das verstehe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht. Liest du meine Posts auch durch? Wie soll ich bitte einen Screenshot von LinX posten, wenn der PC bis jetzt jedes mal WÄHREND DES TESTS einen Bluescreen oder sonstwelchen Absturz hat? Außerdem bis jetzt habe ich durch das Rumgespiele nur noch mehr Bluescreens erhalten und bin kein Bisschen weiter. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es sich nicht gelohnt hat, es auszuprobieren aber du tust ja so als könne es nur daran liegen aber offensichtlich tut es das nicht. Ich habe auch schon gefühlte 50 Mal geschrieben, dass ich diese Fehler sowohl mit anderem Arbeitsspeicher als auch mit anderen Mainboard und weiß ich was alles anders war, hatte! Willst du mir erzählen, dass bei mir alles falsch timed und getimed ist weil es ja eh nur diese Ursache gibt, egal ob nun das Mainboard von Asus oder Gigabyte, der RAM von GeIL oder Corsair? Geh doch erstmal darauf ein, was ich schon alles probiert hab mit der "Kiste" und erzähl mir, was du denkst, warum das alles nichts bringt. Wenn du dich nichmal vernünftig damit befassen kannst, was ich fürn Problem habe und was ich schon alles gemacht habe, meine Posts geistesanwesend und vollständig durchzulesen, brauchst du mir nicht erzählen, ich sei zu faul nen Screenshot hochzuladen und so tun als wäre das alles ja soo einfach und du wüsstest eh alles schon, dann kannst du es genausogut sein lassen, danke.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. September 2012)

Der Test mit dem alten Mainboard hattest du ja schon gemacht. Allerdings sprechen Freezes mit weißem Bild und schwarzen Streifen nicht unbedingt für eine defekte CPU. Hier wäre Mainboard oder Grafikkarte naheliegender. 
Also evtl. doch noch mal das andere Mainboard testen!? (auch wenn es viel Mühe macht).


----------



## Primeltoaster (27. September 2012)

Ja, ich glaube, das steht für mich jetzt schon fest... Naja ab nächste Woche hab ich erstmal 2 Wochen lang wieder jeden Tag rund um die Uhr Zeit also was soll's... Übrigens, wäre es eigentlich möglich, den RAM zu testen, ohne ein Betriebssystem installiert zu haben? Sprich ich baue alles mit dem anderen MB zusammen, was halt notwendig ist (Festplatte?) und lasse dann direkt von z.B. MemTest oder GoldMemory CD booten und teste, würde das gehen? 

Noch eine Sache, die ich mir überlegt habe: Angenommen, ich erhalte mit dem anderen Mainboard (selbe CPU, selber "alter" Corsair RAM) immernoch Fehler in MemTest und GoldMemory. Als Alternative dazu, mit einem anderen PC zu testen (da ich keinen zur Verfügung habe) könnte ich doch theoretisch in diesem Fall den "ganz neuen" Corsair RAM, den ich jetzt bestellt hatte um den, von dem ich nun dachte, er sei fehlerhaft, auszutauschen, ebenfalls mit MemTest und GoldMemory testen. In dem Fall müsste ich natürlich dann wirklich davon ausgehen, dass der ganz neue Corsair RAM fehlerfrei ist aber ich denke, das kann ich allmählich einfach mal... Würden dann hier wieder Fehler auftreten, könnte ich (theoretisch) jegliche Fehler eigentlich auf die CPU reduzieren, oder?

Im Umkehrschluss: Angenommen, ich erhalte mit dem anderen Mainboard, selbe CPU, selber "alter" Corsair RAM, keine Fehler mehr. Einfach nur das Mainboard, oder?!

Auch noch: Beeinflussen Festplatten, Betriebssysteme o.ä. eigentlich auch den Test mit MemTest oder GoldMemory? Dann *müsste* ich ja eigentlich möglichst die Situation, die ich jetzt habe, nachstellen also was Betriebssystem, angeschlossene Hardware etc. angeht..


----------



## simpel1970 (28. September 2012)

Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Übrigens, wäre es eigentlich möglich, den RAM zu testen, ohne ein Betriebssystem installiert zu haben? Sprich ich baue alles mit dem anderen MB zusammen, was halt notwendig ist (Festplatte?) und lasse dann direkt von z.B. MemTest oder GoldMemory CD booten und teste, würde das gehen?


 
Ja, Festplatte und Betriebssystem sind bei der Prüfung außen vor, da alles "notwendige" von der CD gebootet wird.



Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Noch eine Sache, die ich mir überlegt habe: Angenommen, ich erhalte mit dem anderen Mainboard (selbe CPU, selber "alter" Corsair RAM) immernoch Fehler in MemTest und GoldMemory. Als Alternative dazu, mit einem anderen PC zu testen (da ich keinen zur Verfügung habe) könnte ich doch theoretisch in diesem Fall den "ganz neuen" Corsair RAM, den ich jetzt bestellt hatte um den, von dem ich nun dachte, er sei fehlerhaft, auszutauschen, ebenfalls mit MemTest und GoldMemory testen. In dem Fall müsste ich natürlich dann wirklich davon ausgehen, dass der ganz neue Corsair RAM fehlerfrei ist aber ich denke, das kann ich allmählich einfach mal... Würden dann hier wieder Fehler auftreten, könnte ich (theoretisch) jegliche Fehler eigentlich auf die CPU reduzieren, oder?


 
Theoretisch bliebe bei der Konstellation (anderes Mainboard, gleiche CPU, RAM (neu und oder alt)) immer noch folgende mögliche Fehlerkonstellation:
-wenn alle RAM auf beiden Boards Fehler bringen: RAM, CPU oder Motherboard defekt.



Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Im Umkehrschluss: Angenommen, ich erhalte mit dem anderen Mainboard, selbe CPU, selber "alter" Corsair RAM, keine Fehler mehr. Einfach nur das Mainboard, oder?!


 
Korrekt. In diesem Fall wäre das Mainboard defekt.



Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Auch noch: Beeinflussen Festplatten, Betriebssysteme o.ä. eigentlich auch den Test mit MemTest oder GoldMemory? Dann *müsste* ich ja eigentlich möglichst die Situation, die ich jetzt habe, nachstellen also was Betriebssystem, angeschlossene Hardware etc. angeht..


 
Siehe oben: Festplatte und Betriebssystem bleiben beim booten von CD/USB Stick außen vor.


----------



## Primeltoaster (28. September 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ja, Festplatte und Betriebssystem sind bei der Prüfung außen vor, da alles "notwendige" von der CD gebootet wird.



Okay, na das ist ja schonmal was.. Erspart ja auch ein bisschen Arbeit.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Theoretisch bliebe bei der Konstellation (anderes Mainboard, gleiche CPU, RAM (neu und oder alt)) immer noch folgende mögliche Fehlerkonstellation:
> -wenn alle RAM auf beiden Boards Fehler bringen: RAM, CPU oder Motherboard defekt.



Ja, das stimmt natürlich, will ich nicht hoffen, dass das passiert aber angenommen, mit dem alten RAM bekomme ich auch auf dem anderen Mainboard Fehler, mit dem neuen RAM aber nicht mehr, könnte ich doch aber auf jeden Fall sagen, dass nur der RAM wieder defekt ist und mit Mainboard und CPU alles in Ordnung ist.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Korrekt. In diesem Fall wäre das Mainboard defekt.



Genau, in Ordnung... Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass dieser Schritt dem jetzt endlich ein Ende setzen wird.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. September 2012)

Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt natürlich, will ich nicht hoffen, dass das passiert aber angenommen, mit dem alten RAM bekomme ich auch auf dem anderen Mainboard Fehler, mit dem neuen RAM aber nicht mehr, könnte ich doch aber auf jeden Fall sagen, dass nur der RAM wieder defekt ist und mit Mainboard und CPU alles in Ordnung ist.



Ja, wenn der neue RAM auf beiden Boards keine Fehler bringt, ist der alte RAM defekt.


----------



## Primeltoaster (29. September 2012)

So, bin momentan beim Testen.. Habe schon mit MemTest vom alten RAM das 1. Modul getestet, das ergab 4 Fehler nach 6h, das 2. Modul ergab 2 Fehler nach 7h. Momentan testet MemTest das 1. Modul des neuen RAMs, läuft schon 3h und hat noch keinen Fehler gefunden. Heute Abend werde ich dann bei ca. 5-6h aufhören, das Ergebnis notieren und mit dem 2. Modul des neuen RAMs testen über Nacht. 
Eventuell werde ich auch die beiden alten Module nochmal mit GoldMemory testen, da ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher bin.

Übrigens, wielange sollte ich eigentlich mit MemTest bzw. GoldMemory testen? Ich habe gehört für ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis soll man mindestens 3h testen, sind also 5-7h in Ordnung?

Ach noch etwas, ich habe überlegt, womit es zusammenhängen könnte, dass das ganze System das bis zuletzt mit dem Gigabyte Mainboard existiert hat, erst und auch wirklich nur dann instabil wurde, wenn ich beide Module verbaut hatte.. Mit einem lief ja wochenlang alles und egal wierum ich dann getauscht und gemacht hatte (musste gestern Abend noch ein Video rendern, deswegen habe ich es nochmal ausprobiert), wenn ein Modul drin war lief alles und wenn beide drin waren alle paar Minuten Bluescreen, entweder 24, 50 oder 3B. Kann es sein, dass das nur an den Modulen liegt, die beiden also zusammen irgendwie nicht arbeiten.. *können*? Ist mir zwar auch noch nicht passiert, aber darum habe ich nachgedacht, ich könnte ja theoretisch auch mal beide alten Module (am neuen Mainboard) zusammen testen. Da würden doch bestimmt auch Fehler auftreten, oder? Welche Vorteile hat es eigentlich, sie einzeln zu testen?

Edit: Letzter Stand: 1. Modul vom ganz neuen lief komplett durch 6 Stunden ohne einen Fehler, jetzt ist das 2. Modul vom neuen RAM drin und das zeigt nach 2 Stunden 10 Fehler (es testet noch)... Jetzt bin ich schon wieder leicht verwundert und frag mich, was das wieder sein soll... Mehr oder weniger eindeutiger Hinweis darauf, dass das 2. Modul des neuen RAMs defekt ist? Schließlich hat sich an der Konfiguration nichts geändert, ich habe nur das 1. modul im asus mainboard nach dem test durch das zweite ausgetauscht logischerweise und tja, das wars... Langsam komme ich mir ein bisschen veräppelt vor


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2012)

Teste das 1. Modul erneut, ob beim zweiten Prüflauf erneut keine Fehler auftreten (auch wieder 6 Std. laufen lassen).


----------



## Primeltoaster (30. September 2012)

Bin schon dabei, also als ich den Test des 2. Moduls (des neuen RAMs) mit MemTest heute Nacht beendet hab waren es 24 Fehler. Habe dann bis heute Morgen nochmal 6 Stunden lang dieses 2. Modul mit GoldMemory getestet, das zeigte mir zum schluss ebenfalls 71 Fehler an. Momentan teste ich das 1. Modul mit GoldMemory, es läuft seit 3h und zeigt noch keinen Fehler an.

Edit: Test des 1. Moduls vorhin bei 6h beendet, auch GoldMemory hat keinen einzigen Fehler gefunden. Habe ich eventuell 2 Paare RAM zurückzuschicken...? -_-
Ach sagmal, die CPU kann ich doch jetzt eigentlich wirklich ausschließen, oder..? Schließlich gibt es dieses eine 1. Modul des neuen RAMs (das von der Bauweise und allem genau das gleiche ist wie das 2. Modul logischerweise), welches laut MemTest und GoldMemory einwandfrei funktioniert. Das sagt mir ja eigentlich, dass es hier wieder am 2. Modul liegen muss...


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2012)

Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Ach sagmal, die CPU kann ich doch jetzt eigentlich wirklich ausschließen, oder..? Schließlich gibt es dieses eine 1. Modul des neuen RAMs (das von der Bauweise und allem genau das gleiche ist wie das 2. Modul logischerweise), welches laut MemTest und GoldMemory einwandfrei funktioniert. Das sagt mir ja eigentlich, dass es hier wieder am 2. Modul liegen muss...



Genau. Bei dem Ergebnis können wir davon ausgehen, dass die anderen RAM Module defekt sind.


----------



## Primeltoaster (1. Oktober 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Genau. Bei dem Ergebnis können wir davon ausgehen, dass die anderen RAM Module defekt sind.


 
Gut, das dachte ich mir auch, nur wollte ich die beiden alten Module noch einmal mit GoldMemory testen und da ist nun schon wieder was Merkwürdigers passiert.. Das 1. Modul des alten RAMs, welches in MemTest 4 Fehler nach 6h angezeigt hatte, hat jetzt in GoldMemory nach 13h (hab es extra länger laufen lassen) keinen einzigen Fehler angezeigt. Das zweite Modul, welches in MemTest 2 Fehler nach 7h angezeigt hatte, testet gerade noch mit GoldMemory, zeigt aber schon einen Fehler an. Ist es hier was das 1. Modul angeht vllt doch eher eine Ungenauigkeit von GoldMemory oder funktioniert vielleicht vom alten RAM doch das 1. Modul einwandfrei..?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hattest du bei den Prüfungen die gleichen Grundlagen geschaffen? Beiden Prüfläufen (einmal Memtest, einmal Goldmemory) lagen die gleichen Bioseinstellungen zugrunde (insbes. RAM Einstellungen)?


----------



## Primeltoaster (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja, habe ich, also ich habe generell überhaupt nichts verändert am BIOS seit alles mit dem Asus Mainboard zusammengebaut ist.

Das 2. alte Modul ist jetzt fertig mit GoldMemory bei 6h, zeigt jetzt 14 Fehler an. 
Ich werde jetzt den MemTest-Test des 1. alten Moduls noch einmal wiederholen, einfach so. 

Eine Sache würde ich aber auch gern noch machen, bevor ich den ganz neuen RAM wieder zurückschicke, wiel das 2. Modul ja eigentlich kaputt sein muss, beide Module auf dem Gigabyte Mainboard testen... Da muss ja dasselbe rauskommen, es sei denn mit dem Gigabyte Mainboard stimmt auch etwas nicht, oder..?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Oktober 2012)

Gern kannst du unseren Service zu Raten ziehen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (1. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, habe ich auch schon überlegt, ich wusste nur nicht, wie man mir dort helfen könnte...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Oktober 2012)

einfach mal anrufen


----------



## Primeltoaster (1. Oktober 2012)

Mache ich vielleicht morgen früh, bin jetzt auf jeden Fall soweit, dass ich nen i7-860S als Ersatz bestellt habe und 8GB Kingston HyperX RAM. Ich hab nicht mehr die Zeit das auszueiern, gerade habe ich wieder auf das Gigabyte Mainboard umgebaut und teste jetzt das 1. neue Modul (von Corsair) mit MemTest, dann das 2. und evtll auch die beiden noch mit GoldMemory. Wenn ich damit fertig bin ist die neue CPU und der RAM da und jenachdem, wie die Ergebnisse aussehen werden dann auch meine weiteren Schritte sein. Ich erwarte jetzt von dem Gigabyte Mainboard eigentlich dieselben Testergebnisse mit den Modulen wie auf dem Asus Board, ansonsten tausche ich CPU und RAM aus und schaue, was dann passiert.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen  dann lass es uns wissen wie es ausgegangen ist  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (4. Oktober 2012)

Mache ich auf jeden Fall... Der momentante Stand ist, dass die Testergebnisse der beiden neuen Module auf dem Gigabyte Mainboard haargenau dieselben sind wie die auf dem Asus Mainboard, das 1. Modul mit MemTest und GoldMemory keinen einzigen Fehlern, auch nach sehr langer Untersuchung, das 2. Modul relativ viele Fehler mit MemTest und GoldMemory. 

Momentan kann ich also nichts machen außer warten, bis die neue CPU und der RAM ankommt.. Vielleicht habe ich ja mit Kingston mehr Glück oder es war die ganze Zeit der Prozessor, wie auch immer...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das eine Modul keine Fehler bringt (auf beiden Board mit gleicher CPU), wird es wohl eher der RAM sein.
Viel Glück mit dem neuen RAM!


----------



## Primeltoaster (4. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt wohl, aber ich will und kann mir bei allem was ich mir zu weißichwievielprozentiger Wahrscheinlichkeit zusammenrechnen könnte keine Verzögerung mehr leisten, und irgendwofür muss das Widerrufsrecht ja erfunden worden sein... Ich werd also erst auf den neuen RAM setzen und wenn wieder irgendwas ist hab ich meinen Glauben an das Gute im Computer verloren


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Oktober 2012)

Das wird hoffentlich nicht soweit kommen


----------



## Primeltoaster (7. Oktober 2012)

So, ich habe jetzt den neuen Kingston RAM getestet, beide einzeln mit MemTest und GoldMemory und sie haben nach jeweils 6 Stunden keine Fehler ergeben. Habe auch mal beide zusammen getestet. Mal gucken, ob man sich dadrauf auch verlassen kann, momentan habe ich beide drin und bis jetzt läuft alles stabil. Ich werde den Corsair RAM zurückschicken (Auf Widerruf zu Amazon, habe noch 2 Wochen lang), die Ersatz-CPU aber noch ein bisschen hier behalten, sollten sich doch noch Probleme ergeben, kann ich dann auch die mal austauschen. 

Das einzige Problem, was ich jetzt noch habe ist, dass ich keine 500GB-Festplatte habe, mit der ich arbeiten kann, also meine Programme installieren und sowas... Da wird mein PC wohl doch noch ein bisschen halbfertig bleiben müssen bis vom Händler wo ich den ganz alten GeIL RAM und die eine 500GB hingeschickt habe, mal wieder was kommt... 

Naja, anscheinend hab ich es aber jetzt auch geschafft, 3 RAM-Paare, eins von GeIL und zwei von Corsair mit jeweils mindestens einem defekten Modul...


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Oktober 2012)

Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Naja, anscheinend hab ich es aber jetzt auch geschafft, 3 RAM-Paare, eins von GeIL und zwei von Corsair mit jeweils mindestens einem defekten Modul...



Gratuliere  
Hauptsache es läuft nun wieder alles fehlerfrei


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Oktober 2012)

Das freut mich zu lesen das es jetzt funktioniert


----------



## Primeltoaster (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja das will ich hoffen, wenn nicht melde ich mich dann wieder mit neuen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Oktober 2012)

wir sind da, wenn du uns brauchst  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (16. Oktober 2012)

Neueste Infos:

Habe eine neue 500GB Festplatte von WD bekommen. Andere 500GB Samsung Festplatte ging vor ein paar Tagen zurück zu Alternate, mal gucken, was da raus kommt. System ist komplett neu installiert mit Kingston RAM, der Corsair SSD als C: und der neuen WD Festplatte als D: auf der wieder die Programme installiert werden bzw. schon einige wurden. Bis jetzt läuft alles gut, keine Abstürze gehabt, nur eine kleine Sache, die mich wundert: 

Nachdem ich Windows 7 neuinstalliert hatte und logischerweise die Corsair SSD in der Prioritätenliste der Festplatten ganz oben stand, meldete mir der PC wenn ich ganz normal booten wollte "BootMGR fehlt. Strg+Alt+Entf zum Neustarten". Lustigerweise bootet er das Betriebssystem, was auf der Corsair SSD installiert ist (Win7), ohne jegliche Mäkeleien wenn ich an die 1. Stelle die WD Festplatte oder die Seagate 3TB Festplatte setze (auf denen ist gar kein OS?!). Kann mir das jemand erklären? Ich hab es bis jetzt einfach so gelassen, weil es mich ja bei der Arbeit an sich nicht stört aber mich würde schon mal interessieren, was das für ein Scherz sein soll..


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen, kannst du mal bitte ein Bild vom Bios machen und zwar da wo die Bootreinfolge gemacht wird ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja, entschuldige die etwas verspätete Antwort, hier ist es: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meintest du doch, oder? Hab gerade nochmal nachgedacht wegen "Bootreihenfolge", aber da steht nur das übliche, First Boot Device ist CD-Laufwerk, Second ist Hard Disk und Third Floppy obwohl ich das nicht hab aber ist ja egal. Ist mir irgendein einfacher Fehler unterlaufen, den ich selber nich erkenne? ^^


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Oktober 2012)

Grüß dich  

bitte mach dir SSD als erste Position  mit der "+" Taste

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Naja das ist ja gerade das Problem, wie ich sagte, wenn ich das mache, kommt wenn ich die Änderung speichere und neustarte beim Booten die Meldung "BootMGR fehlt. Neustart mit Strg+Alt+Entf"  Deswegen ist es ja momentan so, weil es (nur) so komischerweise geht.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Oktober 2012)

hmm las du das erstemal instaliert hattest, war die Bootreinfolge so wie jetzt ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Wie meinst du das erste Mal? Nach der letzten Neuinstallation?

Oder das erste Mal mit der Corsair SSD? Das weiß ich nicht mehr bzw. habe ich nicht geguckt...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen 

sag magst du neuinstalieren? 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Oktober 2012)

Vermutlich hat sich der Bootloader beim installieren statt auf der SSD auf der Festplatte eingenistet.
Öffne die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin und gebe "bcdedit" (ohne "") ein. Poste ein Screenshot von dem Konsolenfenster.

Sollte der Bootloader auf der Datenplatte sein (und dich das stören), kannst du folgendermaßen vorgehen:
- Datenplatte trennen (Sata Kabel abmachen).
- Über die Win7 DVD booten und die Systemstartreparatur ausführen. Dies musst du bis 3x hintereinander ausführen. Danach sollte der bootloader auf der SSD eingerichtet sein und der Start wieder ganz "normal" auch ohne Datenplatte funktionieren.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Oktober 2012)

Cool  Danke dir Sim


----------



## Primeltoaster (19. Oktober 2012)

Ah, ich seh schon... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is ja ungezogen  Wodurch passiert das?! Was soll man denn noch mehr machen außer die SSD im Win7-Setup als Installationsort angeben..? o.o Ja klar, alle anderen Festplatten einfach abklemmen aber das kann's ja eigentlich auch nich sein..

Hmm naja da überlege ich nochmal ob ich das versuche mit der Reperatur.. Vielleicht wenn ich Zeit habe. 
Ach und wenn ich das mache mit der Reperatur, was ist dann mit dem Bootmanager auf D?! Kann bzw. Muss man den dann einfach da verrotten lassen oder wie..? 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Oktober 2012)

Primeltoaster schrieb:


> o.o Ja klar, alle anderen Festplatten einfach abklemmen aber das kann's ja eigentlich auch nich sein..



Doch, dass ist die sicherste Methode, um dies zu verhindern.



Primeltoaster schrieb:


> Ach und wenn ich das mache mit der Reperatur, was ist dann mit dem Bootmanager auf D?! Kann bzw. Muss man den dann einfach da verrotten lassen oder wie..?


 
Die Reparatur und das Löschen des "alten" Eintrags kannst du mit BCDEdit erledigen. Hierfür gibt es auch diverse Anleitungen im Netz (für die Befehle).
Es gibt auch ein Tool, welches das ganze in eine Anwendungsfreundlichere Oberfläche bringt: EasyBCD


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen  

in der Tat ist das EasyBCD ein gutes Tool!!  

Aber bitte, es gilt immer Daten vorher sichern für den Fall aller Fälle  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Oktober 2012)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Aber bitte, es gilt immer Daten vorher sichern für den Fall aller Fälle



Unbedingt!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Oktober 2012)

; gbttm


----------



## Primeltoaster (22. Oktober 2012)

hmm, nun gut, dann werde ich das machen... 

Nächste Sache: Habe von meinem damaligen Händler mittlerweile den GeIL RAM ausgetauscht bekommen, allerdings gegen ein paar Corsair Dominator. Die wollte ich nun eigentlich zusätzlich zum Kingston RAM verbauen bzw. erst einmal natürlich überprüfen, wie es mit denen MemTest und GoldMemory-mäßig aussieht und ihr werdet es mir nicht glauben, das 1. Modul dieses Arbeitsspeichers hat angeblich schon wieder Fehler....  Das ist ja nicht das Problem momentan bzw. gar keins da ja der Kingston RAM (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) ohne Probleme funktioniert, ich will aber diesen anderen Corsair RAM jetzt doch noch einmal mit der Austausch-CPU, die ich ja immernoch da habe, testen, um zu wissen, ob ich hier irgendwie auf die Schippe genommen werde oder was das sein soll... Wie gesagt es ein neues Paar Corsair Dominator 8GB, was mich aber noch wundert, Laut Packung und Angaben bei meinem Händler sollen das ebenfalls 1333Mhz Module mit Timings 9-9-9-24 sein, genauso wie alle RAM die ich bisher hatte. Da mir nun aber MemTest 1065Mhz angezeigt hatte, hab ich mich gewundert und im BIOS nachgeschaut und das BIOS sagt mir, der RAM läuft auf 1066 Mhz mit Timings 7-7-7-20. Wie kann das sein? Kann das etwas mit den Fehlern, die mir für's erste Modul ausgegeben werden, zutun haben? Und wieder einmal: Das erste Corsair Modul erhält in den Untersuchungen mehrfach Fehler, das zweite Modul in mehreren Untersuchungen keinen einzigen. Das war schon beim letzten Paar der Fall. Wie kann das sein, wenn es nicht am RAM selbst liegt?! Sonst müsste man ja fast denken meine restliche Hardware, CPU, Mainboard oder was auch immer hat ein Problem mit jeglichem Corsair RAM aber dann dieses 2. Modul ohne Fehler. Ist doch nicht zu fassen...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen , bitte darauf achten das auch der Speicher eine V-Ram benötigt, diese ist auf der Spec zu entnehmen   Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (23. Oktober 2012)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Guten Morgen , bitte darauf achten das auch der Speicher eine V-Ram benötigt, diese ist auf der Spec zu entnehmen   Gruß GBTTM


 
Das verstehe ich nicht ganz, könntest du mir das genauer erklären?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit,

also, es gibt Speicher die benötigen mehr Spannung die man dann im Bios einstellen muss damit dieser auch funktioniert. Die Volt Werte stehen auf dem Spec des jeweiligen Ram  was steht denn bei dir ??


Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (23. Oktober 2012)

Ehm okay, also auf den Modulen steht drauf 1333 Mhz 9-9-9-24 und 1.60V Spannung also im BIOS stand auch, dass die Module auf 1.536V laufen, kann ich natürlich manuell auf 1.6V stellen.. Hängt das dann unmittelbar mit den Timings zusammen oder damit, dass Fehler angezeigt werden..? Und wieso hat dann das zweite Modul angeblich keine Fehler...? Ich hab heute noch mal das 1. getestet, nach 6h ergab das 116 Fehler mit GoldMemory.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Oktober 2012)

In der Tat ist Volt Angaben mit dem Timings gebunden .


----------



## Primeltoaster (24. Oktober 2012)

Okay, habe die DRAM Voltage gestern abend (mit Modul 1) auf 1.600V gesetzt, neugestartet, es wurden dann auch 1.6V angezeigt und über die Nacht mit GoldMemory getestet, 8h, wieder 184 Fehler. Habe jetzt erstmal wieder auf Auto gesetzt und den Kingston RAM drin.. Würde wie gesagt mal einen Test des Moduls mit der anderen CPU machen, was meint ihr? Was dagegen spricht ist natürlich dass nur das 1. Modul des RAMs angeblich nicht geht, was ja merkwürdigerweise schon beim letzten paar von corsair so war...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen 

hmm .. Kurios!! mit dem Kingston geht es ?
Hast du denn eine andere CPU da ? 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hast du beide RAM Module im gleichen Mainboard-Slot getestet?


----------



## Primeltoaster (24. Oktober 2012)

GBTTM schrieb:


> hmm .. Kurios!! mit dem Kingston geht es ?
> Hast du denn eine andere CPU da ?



Mit dem Kingston geht alles einwandfrei wie gesagt, die Module geben auch im Einzeltest mit MemTest und GoldMemory keine Fehler aus.
Naja ich habe nach wie vor den i7-860S, den ich mit dem Kingston RAM bestellt hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen, wo ich schonmal austauschen wollte, es dann aber gelassen habe, weil es mit dem Kingston RAM ja geht, aber ich würde es nochmal ausprobieren... 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du beide RAM Module im gleichen Mainboard-Slot getestet?



Ja, habe ich grundsätzlich gemacht.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2012)

Dann gibt es dafür eigentlich nur eine logische Schlussfolgerung: ein defekter RAM Riegel.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Oktober 2012)

Jup  ,aber.. ständig die selbe Marke ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das ist es halt, was mich wundert...  Aber naja, dann will ich es mal nicht drauf ankommen lassen.. Werd mich einfach nochmal bei denen melden und sagen dass der Austausch-RAM wieder nen Defekt hat, dann sollen die mal gucken, und schicke die CPU wieder an Amazon zurück.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Oktober 2012)

Alles klr  GBTTM


----------



## Primeltoaster (11. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, auch schon wieder ein bisschen eingestaubt, aber das hat ja seinen Grund  Also der PC läuft jetzt seit den letzten Umbauten ohne Probleme, nen Monat lang ca. nur mit dem Kingston RAM bis der Austausch-Corsair wieder kam, und der läuft jetzt (nachdem er natürlich zuallererst aufs Genaueste einzeln mit MemTest und Goldmemory untersucht wurde  ) auch seit ca. 3 Wochen ohne zu mucken, auch in Kombination mit dem Kingston. Hab also jetzt meine 16GB RAM und mit der CPU ist offenbar auch alles in Ordnung... jedenfalls alles paletti jetzt. 

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei allen für ihre Hilfe.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin 

sehr gern und Willkommen  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Dezember 2012)

Prima 
Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Dezember 2012)

auch dir Danke simple1970°°


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Dezember 2012)

Kein Ding


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Dezember 2012)

fein fein


----------

